# Toro 1132 in the U.P. for $250



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Is this worth a look? If nothing else, Muldoon's has great pasties, so it might be worth a drive to look at it.

Toro 1132 Snowblower


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If you are into vintage Toros, that one looks really nice..
and its *big* too!
I would say $250 is a good deal..

Scot


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Ditto! Go get it!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I gave them a call and left a message. We'll see if they call back.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - built like a tank...... nice one.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice and clean for it's age. Let us know how the haggling goes.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The lister called me back and I'm going to go look at it Monday. Since he says the price is firm, I don't imagine there will be a lot of haggling. 

Thing is, much as I dislike the idea, I'm going to be putting my old Suburban with it's snow thrower attachment up for sale. My dream is to get down to one tractor that does it all, and more than the ones I have now can do. Right now I have the Suburban that I've used to move snow, and a Honda H4514 that I use to mow with. This Toro would be a replacement for the Suburban until I find that dream machine to replace everything with. My HS622, that I really like and that works great on my city drive, might not be the best choice up north on a big gravel drive. I don't think I want to spend the time it would take clearing with the little 22" Honda so it's most likely going to be going up for sale too.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I went and looked at it. There was one obvious thing about it that was different from the manual I had looked at. It is supposed to have two levers, one on either handle, that act as safeties. If it is in gear or the auger is running, you have to have your hand on at least one of those levers. If you let go of both, it is supposed to shut down.

The lever on the right is missing, and the one on the left has been taped so as to imitate the presence of an operator. 

Anyway, other than that, it started right up on the first pull and all the functions worked as they should, though a little stiff.

He said he was firm on the price of $250 in his ad. I offered $200. He countered with $225 and said he had received four calls on it after I called. Hmmm....time to pull the old I have to check with the wife card.

After some more discussion he said he'd take $200.00 so we loaded it up.

Boy, this thing is heavy! After I got it home and with some effort got it out of the truck, I began giving it the once over to really see what it needs.

So, it has a new home and a list of needed belts, oils, nuts and bolts is being composed.

Pictures and follow up later.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1 there. BROTHER U.P. LETS me know if you need any help with it.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks buddy. It seems that other than a few adjustments that were a bit out of whack, and that missing safety thing, there were only two other things I found that need, or needed attention. If anybody has a line on the interlock levers, springs and all the assorted stuff that goes with that system, let me know. I'd like to get this part of it back into operation

There were two of those bolts with the square heads on them, the kind that are usually used to hold a pulley in place, laying loose in the bottom of the belly pan.

The other thing that really needs to be taken care of is a spring that is supposed to be attached to the shift lever. Not only would it help keep tension on the drive wheel, it is supposed to pull this thing out of reverse when you let go of the shift lever. Without it, it stays in reverse and could run your hind end over if you were to trip while backing up. Another good reason to have those safety interlock switches functioning. I learned that this thing will try to climb almost anything that comes in its path today. The spring is on order.

I accidentally separated the tractor from the auger section today while changing the belts. Darn thing weighs in somewhere around 300 pounds according to the owner's manual, and getting it to sit just so like the manual suggests while changing the belts isn't easy. But in the process, I found where those two bolts were supposed to be. They came from the auger pulley, and are now safely and tightly back where they were intended to be.

So, the belts were really in need of being replaced. The drive one especially because it was starting to split badly and the auger belt showed some pretty good signs of wear too. I have a new spark plug, but right now my socket for that size isn't here. One of those is on my list to get too. 48 oz of fresh engine oil to replace the old black stuff that was in it, which wasn't near 48 oz. Fresh oil in the gear box. A general go over to see if anything else was missing or not as it should be.

It did have electric start, but somewhere along the line somebody overheated it, so it's toast.

It needs some more clean up from oil that looks like the owner spilled time and time again when filling it. It's all down the front of the engine, around the pulleys, and pooled in the belly pan.

Pictures will be coming when I've got it all back together and cleaned up.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice going on that one. Even with the few issues i would have 
bought it in a heart beat. Gotta love the 32 inchers.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

As the saying goes, size matters. I see by your signature that you are pretty much a fan of 32" machines yourself.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YOU can use those allen head socket screws in place of those square head things.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

You can still get that control lever spring through TORO.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Ill keep an eye out on the auctions for a beat up one for parts..... I don't see those very often down here though.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't remember if I've mentioned my annual trek to a local auto salvage yard here or not. Anyway, I picked up a 2003 Toro super Recycler with Personal Pace and electric start earlier this year. I know it had sat out in the elements for the better part of two years because I saw it last year when I was out there and wondered why anybody would toss out what looked like a good mower. This year I took a chance on it and bought it and a couple of other things for a $20 bill. Brought it home, cleaned the carb and darned if it doesn't run and mow just fine. Heck, the battery even takes a and holds a charge.

So, I remembered seeing an old Toro snowblower sitting out there on my last visit. I went back today and pleased to find that it was a 726 with the same features as the 1132, including the lock out controls. The levers shaped a bit differently, but they fit on the 1132. Now the thing stops when you let go of both handles if it is in gear and/or the auger is running, just as it should.

I like it, but I have to get the hang of the wheel clutches and how to work them to point this thing where I want it to go.

More clean up and lubing in the near future.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I keep saying photos are to come, so guess it's about time I came through. Here it is. It's a 1980 by the serial number. Engine code puts manufacture of the engine in Sept of 1979.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH That baby has not seen to much action in it's life. the augers look almost brand new. even the paint is still red. that epoxy paint they used is famous for turning orange/ red after a couple of years in the war. when I first got "SR". he was all orange/red and missing paint on top of auger housing. but after a year I would spend 60 days and 60 nights in the monster garage. taking him apart and overhauling every inch of him. so he would the second BROTHER OF DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!!!!:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I just love how it sitting looking out at the lake. something out of a Norman Rockwell painting perhaps.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:*


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Sorry sir, the USPS says you don't exist.*

The mighty Toro 1132 came with it's original copy of the owner's manual, which is really pretty unique because these things always seem to grow legs and disappear over time.

I went online to Toro's website and tried to download a pdf version of the parts catalog for it. Toro's site has always been excellent for getting the manuals and lists that I've needed for every piece of Toro equipment I've ever owned or worked on. This one, however, wouldn't download.

So, I emailed Toro through the link on the customer support site and asked if they could send me a copy of the PARTS CATALOG. Typical of their customer service I heard back from them within a couple of days. Untypical was that they said they'd be more than happy to send me a copy of the OWNER"S MANUAL, but that the USPS site said my address wasn't valid and that I'd have to provide them with a valid address.

I responded and again requested a copy of the PARTS CATALOG and assured them that my address was valid.

Again, Toro got right back to me, but again basically said that I must not live in a real house with a real address because the USPS told them it wasn't valid. They offered to mail the manual to a "nearby" Toro dealership and listed two possibilities. One being an hours drive away, the other an hour and a half.

I tried calling the 888 number Toro lists. After pushing several buttons, which I didn't mind, I got a recorded message that I could find the manuals I wanted on their web site. Hmmm...that seems to be where I started trying to get the parts catalog.

Soo, I responded to the second email and gently let them know that the local postal service has had no problem in delivering my mail here for better than two years and that the USPS service has held my mail from online requests to do so. I asked them to simply write the address I gave them on the outside of an envelope and I would most certainly receive it.

There was a survey offered at the end of the email I had last received. I took a moment to politely fill it out. 

Maybe I should go up and take a picture of my mailbox to share with Toro.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How about offering up the address of a friendly neighbor or anyone you know who's closer than the dealer ?? A local business you frequent ??
Good thing is you don't have to worry about a drone strike since you're not at a "real" location. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:

Has anyone tried to see if an automotive rebuilder can rebuild small engine starters and how the cost compares to buying new ?? With the 1132's being cooked interested in finding out if they're rebuildable.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Really don't understand why they can't find me. The USPS does, or at least anybody who wants to bill me for something is able to.:blush:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Maybe you should head to that Toro dealer that's an hour and half away. Finance a nice shiny new commercial zero turn. Let 'em bill ya:wavetowel2:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey, good to see you made it back! Nah, I'll pass on a new Z turn. Would like something with a FEL though.

I did hop on over to the dealer that's an hour away and picked up the spring the 1132 was missing that returns the gear shift lever to neutral from reverse when you let go so the darn thing doesn't back over you.

They're definitely some very helpful folks there at Four Seasons Small Engine in Escanaba.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks to the help of Mr. Toro, otherwise know to us here as PS93, i have a copy of the parts catalog. Thanks Todd, I wonder if Toro will take the chance of just writing the address I gave them on an envelope, or if I'll never hear from them again on this?

Anyway, here's the spring that was absent when I got it. The shift lever is in neutral in this picture. Straight up is reverse. when you let go of the shift lever, it automatically retuns to nuetral. The spring also serves to hold it in first, second or third too. 

Just because of its age, I place an order for a carb kit and because I have a gravel drive, I've ordered skids from snowblowerskids.com. Can't wait until they all get here


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That thing looks well taken care of. No rust even under the dash. Kind of rare to see a Toro around me without rust on anything they painted black, especially the edges.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The chrome is even good on the right handlebar. Little flaking on the left, which can be expected.

As I went over it, I found all kinds of nuts and bolts that were loose, so it is evidently a shaker and I'll have to watch it closely when I get to using it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If it is a shaker and the hardware keeps coming loose, you may want to consider nylock nuts replacements with a bit of lock-tite on them. k:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody that has ever read very many of my previous posts knows that I'm pretty much a fan of Honda brand outdoor power equipment, and have a fairly large collection of what can easily be considered vintage Honda equipment. I have always replaced the parts on those with genuine Honda parts.

I have had Toro mowers and snowblowers in the past, and now have a Toro mower and this most recent acquisition, the 1132. 

So why I wouldn't stick to genuine Toro or Briggs and Stratton parts on this is even beyond me, and I am kicking myself in my own rear for thinking that an aftermarket carb kit would do just fine in this machine.

I purchased an OMB labeled carb kit off of ebay and installed it. In the process, I have found that the gaskets are about the only thing in the kit that fit as they should and have done what they should. Some of the parts would not fit at all, and I have removed the new needle valve from the kit and re-installed the old one because the new one did not fit in it's seat properly and allowed gas to leak passed it.

I have learned my lesson and will be seeking OEM replacement parts from now on, and recommend the same to everyone else out there in snowblower land.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I guess PS93 was right about the OE replacement parts stuff...... k:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes he was, and I know that even I knew better, so why I didn't seek out an OEM kit to begin with is beyond me.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Thanks to the help of Mr. Toro, otherwise know to us here as PS93, i have a copy of the parts catalog. Thanks Todd, I wonder if Toro will take the chance of just writing the address I gave them on an envelope, or if I'll never hear from them again on this?
> 
> Anyway, here's the spring that was absent when I got it. The shift lever is in neutral in this picture. Straight up is reverse. when you let go of the shift lever, it automatically retuns to nuetral. The spring also serves to hold it in first, second or third too.
> 
> Just because of its age, I place an order for a carb kit and because I have a gravel drive, I've ordered skids from snowblowerskids.com. Can't wait until they all get here


 That a shiny new part I see. just hope that is OEM stuff.:icon_whistling:k:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes sir! Ordered and delivered by my nearest authorized Toro dealer complete with the Toro name written prominently on the packaging.

Oh, BTW, I contacted the seller of that aftermarket kit and told them that it was not the replacement it claimed to be.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Yes sir! Ordered and delivered by my nearest authorized Toro dealer complete with the Toro name written prominently on the packaging.
> 
> Oh, BTW, I contacted the seller of that aftermarket kit and told them that it was not the replacement it claimed to be.


 And what prey tell did they say??????????????????????


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, nothing yet.

Update:

I just got this in my email;

Very sorry for the inconvenience. Let me know if you would like me to find OEM kit. 

Mike

Nah, I'll find one, in the mean time, the old parts are working after I cleaned them and used the new gaskets. Guess it kind of comes right back to the old saying of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

awesome find bwd! That's a beautiful machine!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

First I have to give a big thanks to Bob Sayre of snowblowerskids.com for his outstanding product and personal support he gave me in getting the proper skids for my 1132. I have read several times here about the quality of the skids and Bob's attention to detail in customer service, and now I can say first hand that all we've seen before is certainly true.

Between my bifocals and maybe a not so great tape measure, I came up with the wrong measurement of the bolt placement for the skids. Bob worked with me through quite a few emails to get the right ones, which were the asc1545-C, measuring 2 7/8" center to center, and they fit perfectly.

Here are some pictures of the new shoes which should work great on my combination gravel/dirt/sand driveway. Now, for some snow to try them out.







Even though the original ones were pretty beefy, they don't compare to the new skids.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Lookin' GOOD !! :tongue4:


----------

